# Tv Philips modelo:39PFL3508G/77 Se reinicia - (enciende y apaga)



## Walfabcont (Jul 24, 2020)

Hola a todos.

Me llego al taller un tv Philips modelo: 39PFL3508G/77, el mismo enciende presenta el logo, sintoniza el canal. todo normal, pero luego de 15 segundos se reinicia. medí los voltajes de salida y están bajos respecto a lo que dice la serigrafia,
Los voltajes son los siguientes: El de 24v marca 19v, el de 5v marca 3.4v el único correcto es de 12v.
Resolde la placa y revise la mayoría de los componentes y no encuentro nada dañado.
El codigo de la placa es 715G5792-P03-000-002M
Alguien podrá orientarme en esta falla. Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2020)

Mediste o cambiaste los electrolíticos ?


----------



## Walfabcont (Jul 24, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mediste o cambiaste los electrolíticos ?


Los medí


----------



## skynetronics (Jul 24, 2020)

¿Cómo? ¿Con medidor de ESR? ¿Midiendo carga y descarga con un tester en posición de diodos?

¿Probaste la fuente sin la mainboard y te fijaste que la caída en los voltajes se mantiene en la fuente sin la mainboard conectada a ella?

Faltan pruebas por realizar ahí.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2020)

Si las fuentes están bajas , lo mas facil y deseable serían los electrolíticos desvalorizados , sino debes comenzar con el optoacoplador , el tl431 si lo lleva , etc , etc


----------



## Walfabcont (Jul 25, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> ¿Cómo? ¿Con medidor de ESR? ¿Midiendo carga y descarga con un tester en posición de diodos?
> 
> ¿Probaste la fuente sin la mainboard y te fijaste que la caída en los voltajes se mantiene en la fuente sin la mainboard conectada a ella?
> 
> Faltan pruebas por realizar ahí.


Desoldé todos los capacitores y los medí mediante un capacimetro marca Proskit MT-5110. no probé la fuente sin la main. en este caso se conecta el pin de 5v con ps-on o 5v con on/off?. gracias


----------



## skynetronics (Jul 25, 2020)

La medición de capacitancia no es garantía suficiente para comprobar un condensador. Te puedes encontrar con condensadores que tienen su capacitancia dentro de la tolerancia, pero si su nivel de ESR es alto, igual no va a funcionar bien. Muchas veces los condensadores simplemente se cambian, ya sea por "renovarlos" o para descartes, ya que son piezas baratas y suelen fallar mucho en las fuentes conmutadas.

Respecto a la otra duda, no sabría asegurarlo sin una foto de la leyenda del conector. Pero la lógica indica que debería unirse el voltaje stand by de 5v con el pin PS-ON a través de una resistencia de 1K, y por supuesto, con la mainboard desconectada de la fuente.


----------



## Walfabcont (Jul 28, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> La medición de capacitancia no es garantía suficiente para comprobar un condensador. Te puedes encontrar con condensadores que tienen su capacitancia dentro de la tolerancia, pero si su nivel de ESR es alto, igual no va a funcionar bien. Muchas veces los condensadores simplemente se cambian, ya sea por "renovarlos" o para descartes, ya que son piezas baratas y suelen fallar mucho en las fuentes conmutadas.
> 
> Respecto a la otra duda, no sabría asegurarlo sin una foto de la leyenda del conector. Pero la lógica indica que debería unirse el voltaje stand by de 5v con el pin PS-ON a través de una resistencia de 1K, y por supuesto, con la mainboard desconectada de la fuente.


Desconecte la placa fuente y sin puentear nada la misma entrega los siguientes voltajes.
Terminales. 
ON/OFF - 0V
DIM - 0V
12V - 12V
24V - 18.53V
PS/ON - 0V
5.2V - 3.25V


----------



## Jota Jota (Jul 28, 2020)

Te fijaste que no haya algún falso contacto en algún conector..?


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 28, 2020)

Como ya te dijeron, medidor de ESR, y si los electrolíticos están bien entonces lo que te dijo @DOSMETROS , revisar la realimentación, soldaduras frías, resistencias desvalorizadas, el tl431 (si lo lleva), Etc. También podría ser la rectificación de los secundarios, no creo pero podría haberse bajado la frecuencia de oscilación por los componentes desvalorizados.




Jota Jota dijo:


> Te fijaste que no haya algún falso contacto en algún conector..?


Falso contacto en los conectores no, porque la probó en vacío y los resultados fueron bajos y en vacío no hay corriente circulando por esos conectores y si no hay corriente no hay caída de tension, pero no está de más revisar.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 28, 2020)

Algunos televisores Philips se apagan cuando tienen algún LED dañado.
Muestran el logotipo al iniciar y se puede ver imagen, pero en poco tiempo se apagan.
Algunas lo hacen más pronto, tan solo muestran el logotipo y se apagan.
Ya he explicado el por qué de este motivo, y es porque después de mostrar el logotipo se aumenta la intensidad de corriente a los LED y es cuando se detectan anomalías.
Cuando se apagan por este motivo suele escucharse un "Plop" en las bocinas.


----------



## Jota Jota (Jul 28, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> Falso contacto en los conectores no, porque la probó en vacío y los resultados fueron bajos y en vacío no hay corriente circulando por esos conectores y si no hay corriente no hay caída de tension, pero no está de más revisar.




Una soldadura Fría en algún conector o en la placa generalmente ocasiona ese problema que al cabo de unos 15 segundos se apague, al igual si algún condensador esta en fuga y coincido totalmente con D@rkbytes, si la falla fuese intermitente no mayor a 5sg en la pantalla solo habria1 led esta apunto de fallecer, pero...pero ya con 2 Led a media capacidad que no soportan la corriente chao, como se sabe ello pues al apagarse hace un pequeño flasheo y se apaga la pantalla es como lo indica D@rkbytes.


----------



## Walfabcont (Jul 29, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> Te fijaste que no haya algún falso contacto en algún conector..?


Si. de todas formas revise la placa y resolde los mosfet, diodos etc



D@rkbytes dijo:


> Algunos televisores Philips se apagan cuando tienen algún LED dañado.
> Muestran el logotipo al iniciar y se puede ver imagen, pero en poco tiempo se apagan.
> Algunas lo hacen más pronto, tan solo muestran el logotipo y se apagan.
> Ya he explicado el por qué de este motivo, y es porque después de mostrar el logotipo se aumenta la intensidad de corriente a los LED y es cuando se detectan anomalías.
> Cuando se apagan por este motivo suele escucharse un "Plop" en las bocinas.


Ahora se reinicia 2 o 3 veces y luego queda encendido. funcionando correctamente con los valores de voltaje bajos tal cual adjunte. 
No desarme el panel para probar las tiras de led.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 29, 2020)

Entonces debes revisar lo que te han mencionado.
Si los capacitores están en buen estado es muy probable que alguna resistencia del divisor de tensión en el AS431 esté devaluada.
Revisa los componentes asociados al IC9107

Adjunto el manual de servicio.


----------



## dhf27 (Nov 12, 2020)

Walfabcont dijo:


> Si. de todas formas revise la placa y resolde los mosfet, diodos etc
> 
> 
> Ahora se reinicia 2 o 3 veces y luego queda encendido. funcionando correctamente con los valores de voltaje bajos tal cual adjunte.
> No desarme el panel para probar las tiras de led.


Hola *Walfabcont*, tengo la misma tele con el mismo problema. Las tensiones estan exactamente igual a como describis. Pudiste resolverlo?

Gracias
Diego.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 12, 2020)

Haz revisado todo lo que se menciona en el post?
El manual que gentilmente compartio *D@rkbytes* te sirve?


----------



## dhf27 (Nov 20, 2020)

Si, revise todo y cambie TODOS los capacitores y medi las resistencias. 

Diego



DJ T3 dijo:


> Haz revisado todo lo que se menciona en el post?
> El manual que gentilmente compartio *D@rkbytes* te sirve?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 20, 2020)

No todas las fallas son por capacitores o resistencias.
Hay que revisar más, mucho más.


----------



## dhf27 (Nov 22, 2020)

Lo se. Por eso la consulta fue directamente a Walfabcont. Ya que el inicio este hilo y su falla y sus mediciones fueron EXACTAMENTE iguales a las mías. 
El problema estaba en el AS431

Gracias


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 22, 2020)

dhf27 dijo:


> Lo se. Por eso la consulta fue directamente a Walfabcont. Ya que el inicio este hilo y su falla y sus mediciones fueron EXACTAMENTE iguales a las mías.
> El problema estaba en el AS431
> 
> Gracias


Amigo, ¿podrías especificar en qué posición de la placa estaba ese AS431 que cambiaste? Así esta información le sirve aún más al resto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2020)

dhf27 dijo:


> Lo se. Por eso la consulta fue directamente a Walfabcont. Ya que el inicio este hilo y su falla y sus mediciones fueron EXACTAMENTE iguales a las mías.
> El problema estaba en el AS431
> 
> Gracias



Fijate que : Walfabcont - Última visita Jueves a las 7:25 AM . . . Y todavía no te contestó !

Invocándolo a él solo (que vino a consultar) , te perderías las respuestas de los que saben y te están asesorando  . . .  o la mía que *adiviné* que podría ser el 431 :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si las fuentes están bajas , lo mas facil y deseable serían los electrolíticos desvalorizados , sino debes comenzar con el optoacoplador , el tl*431* si lo lleva , etc , etc


----------



## NicoVar (Feb 21, 2021)

Hola que tal, la fuente de este tv realmente tira los 5,2v? o 3.3v porque para los 5,2v utiliza un convesor buck el cual la entrada es 12v que esta bien el valor....este tv tambien arranca bien y a los 3 segundos se reinicia, ya revise toda la parte del tl431 no hay niun componente desvalorizado y los capacitores tambien los revise y estan bien


----------



## Walfabcont (Feb 23, 2021)

dhf27 dijo:


> Lo se. Por eso la consulta fue directamente a Walfabcont. Ya que el inicio este hilo y su falla y sus mediciones fueron EXACTAMENTE iguales a las mías.
> El problema estaba en el AS431
> 
> Gracias


Hola dhf27. el problema no estaba en el AS431, lo reemplace y me generaba la misma falla. opte por reemplazar la placa por una usada de un colega y solucione el problema 
​


----------

